# F250 shutsdown and theres no power



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

My truck shut off today while lifting the plow. I thought it stalled but no I have no electric, no lights, dash, ignition, nada. Ok I had to blown a fuse. I look under the hood and in the panel everything is good. I try to start a few times and nothing. Then randomly after about 10 mins the plow lights come on and it fires up. It happen again later. I did everything the same. What the hell does this sound like?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lose ground,battery cable?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1568175 said:


> Lose ground,battery cable?


You beat me to it. That's where I'd look first. Clean the termials and cable ends. Grease them too.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

What engine? I know on the 7.3's, if you follow a battery cable along the drivers side fender theres a small junction block that gets forgotten, begins to corrode and causes issues. Good luck and check into the previous advice as well!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Holland;1568261 said:


> What engine? I know on the 7.3's, if you follow a battery cable along the drivers side fender theres a small junction block that gets forgotten, begins to corrode and causes issues. Good luck and check into the previous advice as well!


Forgot about that ,in 5.4 same thing. Cousin had the same problem truck dead then start ,The wires were rotted and kept pulling free from each other.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you put antigell in the fuel? any lose wires?


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

snowish10;1568319 said:


> Did you put antigell in the fuel? any lose wires?


gelling up wont cause no battery power...

Check you battery terminals, and grounds.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

abbottfarm;1568400 said:


> gelling up wont cause no battery power...
> 
> Check you battery terminals, and grounds.


My bad I didn't read that part.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

abbottfarm;1568400 said:


> gelling up wont cause no battery power...
> 
> Check you battery terminals, and grounds.


This was just done days ago when adding lights to the grill. Im going to chase the wires back and see whats they look like on the other end.

Its the 5.4.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Almost sounds like a circuit breaker.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oxmow;1568553 said:


> Almost sounds like a circuit breaker.


It's his truck that it having problems, not his house. :laughing:


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Banksy;1568623 said:


> It's his truck that it having problems, not his house. :laughing:


House circuit breakers don't automatically reset.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

theholycow;1568655 said:


> House circuit breakers don't automatically reset.


I know.....I was joking around. Tough crowd!


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Banksy;1568623 said:


> It's his truck that it having problems, not his house. :laughing:


Nice ice breaker to get the party started!Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

What year is your truck? The main fuse box is under your dash and not your hood as you stated. Make sure the ignition switch run/start feed fuse number 45 in the block is intact under the dash. 

!! your truck will still start and temporarily run even if this fuse is blown !! 

Also, since you probably wrecked your alternator, get that tested too.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

ducaticorse;1569541 said:


> What year is your truck? The main fuse box is under your dash and not your hood as you stated. Make sure the ignition switch run/start feed fuse number 45 in the block is intact under the dash.
> 
> !! your truck will still start and temporarily run even if this fuse is blown !!
> 
> Also, since you probably wrecked your alternator, get that tested too.


Its a 01. Theres a small panel under the hood on the driver side. There is a bigger one under the dash. Neither are labeled.

The battery is at 12.5 and when I start the truck it goes to 14+.

The positive terminal wont get that tight. Going to replace that.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

sectlandscaping;1569652 said:


> Its a 01. Theres a small panel under the hood on the driver side. There is a bigger one under the dash. Neither are labeled.
> 
> The battery is at 12.5 and when I start the truck it goes to 14+.
> 
> The positive terminal wont get that tight. Going to replace that.


For christ's sake. Here is your manual. Fuses are listed at roughly page 195. You NEED to check your fuses!!!!

http://www.motorcraftservice.com/pubs/content/~WO1F23/~MUS~LEN/36/01f23og4e.pdf


----------

